# Pinkes



## booyea797 (Jul 24, 2011)

Alright my fellow extreme owners has anyone fed there little one pinkes yet and what else u been feeding them does anyone Tegu drink from the water bowl yet and anyone give there a bath? ?


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 24, 2011)

Gave him a couple baths, he went to sleep in there lol. No pinkies as of yet, he loves his ground turkey though. A little bit of cod liver oil with a tiny bit of calcium and he's very happy. He likes eggs too.


----------



## booyea797 (Jul 24, 2011)

I haven't give him cod liver oil yet I'm getting some today but he had a bit off eggs and turkey mix today and he loves his crickets to anyone feeding worms super meal or wax etc


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 24, 2011)

I fed my lil extreme pinkie mice with calcuim yesterday and she seemed a lil shocked I guess tosee them but she ate them (3 in a row actually) I got her to eat crickets, ground turkey with cod liver and some with beef liver in it, I tried mealworms she almost took to it but backed out at the last minute, my baby gu doesn't have an issue drinking out of her water bowl


----------



## booyea797 (Jul 24, 2011)

He likes when i mist the cage he goes nuts and I just asking about worms bc I don care for them for feeding to much except wax and horn worms but thinking of giving him a pinke this week


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 24, 2011)

Mine liked them, does anyone elses exteme baby have a bottomless pit for a stomach


----------



## tora (Jul 24, 2011)

I start mine out on fuzzies since pinkies are like the equivalent to us eating a cheeseburger, lol. All fat!


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 24, 2011)

I gave mine a pinky on the first day I got him home. He ripped it apart and there were guts everywhere LOL. The next day, we started on the turkey mix ;o)
Mine drinks for the water bowl and was soaking in it when I got home yesterday. First full shed!! I'm saving it, a little scrap book addition~


----------



## booyea797 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mine hasn't shed yet is this normal? And not drinking from the bowl but I'm also not home 9 to 5


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sure yours is getting enough water, just make sure, its clean everyday (or after a poop in the bowl)and that there plenty of it. how is your humidity? Mine started shedding the scales on his head the day after I got him home,(last tuesday) and just completely shed yesterday. I read somewhere at this age, then can shed up to once a week! I swear mine has already grown in just 6 days! ;o)


----------



## fisheric (Jul 24, 2011)

Piercedcub32 said:


> I'm sure yours is getting enough water, just make sure, its clean everyday (or after a poop in the bowl)and that there plenty of it. how is your humidity? Mine started shedding the scales on his head the day after I got him home,(last tuesday) and just completely shed yesterday. I read somewhere at this age, then can shed up to once a week! I swear mine has already grown in just 6 days! ;o)



mine's head was also shedding when he got here. he hasnt completed yet.

and he is definately bigger. its pretty amazing how fast he is growing in less than a week.


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 24, 2011)

Hell, I guess I will order some pinkies then, I wasn't sure if he could eat them,but now I hear so many others are, I will grab some up.

On a side note, I fed him some crickets today, I hate crickets, absolutely hate crickets. They stink, my gu has a headache now I'm sure because they blend in so well to cypress,and they are very good at escaping. So tomorrow the meal worms go in, I have dubias on the way, and will order some pinkies.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 25, 2011)

You guys think you seen something lol, wait a month from now and look bk at those day 1 pics, you will be amazed


----------

